# Scars



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

Hi all,
Have returned to cycling after having a bit of an accident last summer. With the weather being nice lately my thoughts are turning to how to make sure the scar tissue doesn’t burn in the sun. Just sunscreen or keep it covered?


----------



## Saluki (21 Apr 2020)

Factor 50 and slather it on.
That is what my ex hubs used to do with his scar.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

Ouch, I’d keep it covered for the next summer with some thin UV knee warmers or knickers, and even sunscreen too


----------



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Ouch, I’d keep it covered for the next summer with some thin UV knee warmers or knickers, and even sunscreen too


I’ve got a pair of relatively thin arm warmers that might do the job...just don’t want to get too hot :-)


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

Easytigers said:


> I’ve got a pair of relatively thin arm warmers that might do the job...just don’t want to get too hot :-)


Is that an arm?? Thought it was your knee 
You can get white ones that will reflect the sunlight a bit
Or get a very thin 3/4 arm baselayer?

What on earth did you do?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Is that an arm?? Thought it was your knee
> ...
> What on earth did you do?


Yikes - my thoughts too!


----------



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Is that an arm?? Thought it was your knee
> You can get white ones that will reflect the sunlight a bit
> Or get a very thin 3/4 arm baselayer?
> 
> What on earth did you do?


Thanks Vickster...yes arm! New radial head...was on my bike and got driven into a kerb. Don’t remember getting home but I did. After being in the local general hospital for 5 days I got home and asked Mrs Easytigers what happened to the bike. She didn’t know...a few days after that, I went to the garage and there it was! I’d even locked it up!!!


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

Yowsers!
Have you seen a plastic surgeon at all?


----------



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Yowsers!
> Have you seen a plastic surgeon at all?


It’s looking a bit better now! Less like roast pork than it did!


----------



## matticus (21 Apr 2020)

Nothin in that league, but I've got a load of old small wounds with pale scar tissue (and stitch-marks) in exposed areas (like my face); I've never taken extra measures to care for them, but then I am cautious in the sun since being a (more) foolish young man. Never burned my scars, so far.


----------



## matticus (21 Apr 2020)

BTW thin white arm-warmers do work well in hot condtions, if you want to take that option. (I once rode with an Israeli audaxer who swore by long-sleeved white jerseys in all weathers!)

Try the very cheap coolmax ones from PlanetX


----------



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

It’s funny as they said I’d probably not be able to ride a road bike again or do archery. The wife said I’d never buy a bike again...here’s to proving them wrong (and I have!!!)


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

Easytigers said:


> It’s funny as they said I’d probably not be able to ride a road bike again or do archery. The wife said I’d never buy a bike again...here’s to proving them wrong (and I have!!!)


Only one bike...shame on you


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2020)

Get some UV sun sleeves 
I've a number of scars I always make sure they get the sunscreen treatment.


----------



## Easytigers (21 Apr 2020)

tom73 said:


> Get some UV sun sleeves
> I've a number of scars I always make sure they get the sunscreen treatment.


Thanks Tom...not heard of them. Will have a look.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CLPXCOLAW/planet-x-coolmax-seamless-arm-warmers
as long as you have skinny arms


----------



## Bazzer (21 Apr 2020)

As said upthread, keep it covered. IME the skin will be sensitive for a good while yet and last summer is no time at all. Your arms are very exposed on a bike.


----------



## tom73 (21 Apr 2020)

On a side note depending on how lumpy your scar is and if it bothers you. 
You can try rubbing really well in hand cream 3 to 4 times a day or more if you can remember. 
Helps break down the scar tissue. Worked a treat on mine.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 May 2020)

I have scars from broken bones,hernia ops and cancer and radiotherapy treatment. I've never covered them from natural sunlight. To me sunlight,especially strong summer sun is a natural healer.


----------



## slowmotion (24 May 2020)

I've got an eight year old 23" surgical scar on the inside of my left leg that runs from my ankle to my groin. I don't think it's ever had any sunscreen despite being having visited a fair few hot destinations. Probably a bit naughty but it's been no problem at all. It itched like hell when it was brand new though.


----------



## clid61 (24 May 2020)

I have scars too , 2 on joints , also 1 on forearm arm and 1 on collarbone (plated ) find the one that gives me most jip is collarbone. The rest I just usejohnsons baby oil on but don't expose to sun . Few years now , but the plate is the hardest to keep supple and free


----------

